# May as well post too...



## skiprat (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey, several others have posted their Casing pen entries in SOYP's too, and so who am I to buck the trend:biggrin:
My first one is my 'serious' entry and the next one was just for fun really.
Hope you like them.:biggrin:
Comments and criticism welcomed


----------



## splinter99 (Jul 11, 2009)

That pen is just off the charts..Skip, you are incredible
Amazing!


----------



## B727phixer (Jul 11, 2009)

WOW!!!....don't know what else to say!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 11, 2009)

WOW!​Is there a way to Limit Jim and Steven's post in SOYP? They are both just to damn talented for us mere mortals to be compared to!


----------



## bitshird (Jul 11, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> WOW!​Is there a way to Limit Jim and Steven's post in SOYP? They are both just to damn talented for us mere mortals to be compared to!



Roy they haven't raised the bar, they beat us over the heads with it!


----------



## watchman7 (Jul 11, 2009)

Just for fun??? Unbelievable!!!!


----------



## John M (Jul 11, 2009)

That snake pen is one of the most amazing pens I have seen to date.  That is a pen I would pay some good money for.


----------



## antiquetoddler (Jul 11, 2009)

Fantastic! Incredible! WOW!!:bulgy-eyes:


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 11, 2009)

The snake pen is certainly my preferred choice of the two. Your clip is truly something that you can call your own. Every time I see that type of "clip", I know that it's on another Skiprat original. Great work!!!!!!


----------



## skiprat (Jul 11, 2009)

wood-of-1kind said:


> The snake pen is certainly my preferred choice of the two. Your clip is truly something that you can call your own. Every time I see that type of "clip", I know that it's on another Skiprat original. Great work!!!!!!



Thanks, but I stole the idea from Bruce Boone, and Lamy Pens have been doing something similar for years, but theirs looks more like a paperclip:wink::biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 11, 2009)

Very nice Steven ! I'm glad you didn't just sit on the porch !


----------



## LEAP (Jul 11, 2009)

Once again UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jul 11, 2009)

Very nice RatMan


----------



## tim self (Jul 11, 2009)

Simply amazing sir.  Beautiful work.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 11, 2009)

Awesome work.


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Jul 11, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 11, 2009)

LOL .. you guys are too much. This is great!


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jul 11, 2009)

That's awesome.


----------



## btboone (Jul 11, 2009)

You did good on the clip!  I like it.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 11, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## CSue (Jul 12, 2009)

Very nice!

(There were so many "WOW!"s)


----------



## mickr (Jul 12, 2009)

what can I say this late in the game,that others haven't said..?  It is amazing & original  ..but what else is new?


----------



## dntrost (Jul 12, 2009)

*It's OK 

I could do that 

Not all that original*
*OK the damn thing is really cool but I am sick of you showing off! * :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## leehljp (Jul 12, 2009)

Unbelievably beautiful. Another masterpiece from you! Many people make a masterpiece; some people make a few; but you just keep on and on and on! :biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 12, 2009)

Steve's snake pen is a perfect example of not being prepared, heading out to competition with your pants down.  EMBARRASSING!  It reminds me of "Something about Mary".  This is why we have underwear! You better tuck that thing back in before the Apache scalps it.:laugh:


----------



## skiprat (Jul 12, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> Steve's snake pen is a perfect example of not being prepared, heading out to competition with your pants down.  EMBARRASSING!  It reminds me of "Something about Mary".  This is why we have underwear! You better tuck that thing back in before the Apache scalps it.:laugh:



:biggrin::biggrin: You are one seriously sick puppy!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin:

'Scalped' at birth though


----------



## YORKGUM (Jul 12, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## TurnaPen (Jul 12, 2009)

Steven, once again very impressive and inspiring, Amos


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 12, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Hey, several others have posted their Casing pen entries in SOYP's too, and so who am I to buck the trend:biggrin:
> My first one is my 'serious' entry and the next one was just for fun really.
> Hope you like them.:biggrin:
> Comments and criticism welcomed


 I'm offically tired of the "cat" and you showing off.    Now seriously, that is AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## artme (Jul 12, 2009)

How is it possible to describe such in credible workmanship and creativity.

They are both stunning pens.


----------



## broitblat (Jul 12, 2009)

Terrific work on both pens (as usual)...

Every new offering just continue to be impressive.

  -Barry


----------



## jyreene (Jul 13, 2009)

Hale again Dumpsterrodent!  So when will your inventory be large enough for sales!


----------



## VisExp (Jul 13, 2009)

It's hard to choose between them, they're both stunning.  Great work.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 13, 2009)

Steve,
That is way cool.  I love the clip.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 13, 2009)

Very cool Steven! I love the clip on the snake pen too! 

But routing out the cartridge on the other one is cool too...and it gives me some interesting ideas!


----------



## desertyellow (Jul 13, 2009)

I like what you did.
Winner!


----------



## maxman400 (Jul 14, 2009)

Yea! what everybody said.


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 14, 2009)

You have such a cool talent for finding beauty in seemingly random pieces of metal. You need to come to the seminary's old shop and rummage through their 70 years of junk piles, I'm sure you'll find something in there to continue to embarrass the rest of us!


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 17, 2009)

Holy CRAP! Now where'd I put that not worthy icon?


----------

